
INFOGRAPHIC: Wal-Mart Is HUGE - kirpekar
http://www.businessinsider.com/walmart-facts-infographic-2011-11
======
deepkut
Hmm... The slug seems to imply this infographic designer does not like
Walmart. Nonetheless, great infographic.

